# Wholesale supplies price increase in mostly everything



## Cristina natale (Aug 25, 2019)

is anyone else confused by the incredible price increase of wholesale supplies????does anyone know whats happening and why is everything double the price OR MORE???


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 25, 2019)

What has doubled? Some FO's has increased in price, such as Nag Champa which went up $5 recently. It could be due to shipping prices going up and /or manufacturing cost going up. I see nothing that has actually doubled in price.

As for shipping, shipping is not free it is figured into the cost of each item.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 26, 2019)

Cristina natale said:


> is anyone else confused by the incredible price increase of wholesale supplies????does anyone know whats happening and why is everything double the price OR MORE???


Wholesale supplies in general or Wholesale Supplies Plus?


----------



## Cristina natale (Aug 26, 2019)

The color bars have . And a lot of the fragrances I normally use   But the color bars especially went from $4.95 a clamshell to $9.25 a clamshell

Wholesale supplies plus ....


----------



## Cellador (Aug 26, 2019)

I noticed a jump in FO prices for some scents. Seems like they are trying to differentiate their FO lines.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 26, 2019)

WSP sent a notice out May 25th about price increases. I’m guessing you haven’t ordered from them lately? I hope prices haven’t gone up a second time!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 26, 2019)

Depending on where the products are made, price increases could be due to tariffs.


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 27, 2019)

I was wondering that tbh, has soap or candle making been affected by the tariffs with China?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have found that they have outpriced quite a few of their products.  I always compare before buying. I keep a running list of my most frequently used products.  FO, oils jars etc.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 27, 2019)

They have some FOs that I don't know how to do without. One is Frankincense & Myrrh. My customers love it. But now it's $65. for 16 oz. That's just an awful lot plus it's U.S $$
Does anyone know of another good one?


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 28, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> They have some FOs that I don't know how to do without. One is Frankincense & Myrrh. My customers love it. But now it's $65. for 16 oz. That's just an awful lot plus it's U.S $$
> Does anyone know of another good one?


OUCH  guess I won't be buying it from them.  I do find their FO's a bit on the high side


----------



## Cristina natale (Aug 28, 2019)

I am fairly new to soap making and I have always used mostly wholesale supplies plus so I know how their products work and like them but I’d be willing to learn how some other products work , like the mica color bars ... but I haven’t found any similar for a better price .... maybe they come from China .i called to ask about the increased price and the lady was so nice .. she said they company they buy their supplies from has hiked the price that much and they are actively looking to buy elsewhere but won’t sacrifice quality, which I appreciate so I placed an order half the color bars I usually order  ... sorry about your frankincense and myrrh,, I wish I could help ...


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 28, 2019)

I will take back what I said above. I was just looking at some of their new Fo's and some are $90 per lb. She is going to play around and price herself out of business. Yep, even the big guys can bankrupt themselves. Thankfully I only use a handful of her fo's and really dislike WSP.


----------



## Michelle0803 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have noticed the price increase as well.  I like Nature's Garden more and more.  I am fortunate that I can drive to WSP and avoid the handling fee and delivery wait but the price increases are a bit much.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 29, 2019)

At $90 per lb, it would cost me $1.70 per bar just for fragrance. With my 10% market fee per bar, and cc fee I am now down 2.59 per bar. Adding in packaging, supplies, gas to get to the show, utilities, and insurance, how much do we think would be left for profit. I would now be somewhere around $2.00 profit from a 7.00 bar of soap. My bars cost in the range of $2 per bar to make, of course, some more some slightly less.


----------



## amd (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree, she will be quickly running herself out of business. When I first started buying from WSP 4 years ago, the Sea Salt & Driftwood fragrance was $21/lb. Now it is $40/lb. Even the inexpensive FO's that used to be 12-13/lb are now over 20/lb. So far I have been able to find good replacements for almost all of the FO's that I used to buy from them, but there are a few (Tabac and Leather is the first one that comes to mind) that I can't find replacements for. At the moment I have been using WSP only for supplies that I can't find anywhere else (last week I had to order SCI noodles as I couldn't find them in stock at other trusted suppliers). I will say that they have stepped up their order processing and shipping game as I received my order in less than a week, but so does NG. Even paying shipping on NG orders, the FO's are still half the price of WSP. I am so glad that I started looking for new suppliers last year, I would be hurting this year if I were relying on WSP only.


----------



## Cristina natale (Aug 29, 2019)

well I guess I better get looking then  Like I said I haven’t been making soap
Long  so I’m not really sure where to begin especially with my colorant as I usually use the mica color bars from WSP. I’ll check out natures garden for my oils though thank u ..my profits will defiantly suffer with WSP  thanks for confirming I’m NOT CRAZY lol


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 29, 2019)

As long as the few fragrances I do use from WSP stay under $40 I will continue to buy them, but after that, I will shop around. I have never found a better Nag Champa, but let's face it I sell to make money not give away.  

Some if not all fragrance manufacturers have gone up in price or minimum quantities. I am looking at you DB, which went up in min quantities and price that last time it was made. But ninety dollars a pound is excessive for fragrance.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 29, 2019)

I think their prices are inflated b/c they have sales so often. IMO, their non-sale prices are usually higher than Brambleberry, but their sale prices are usually a bit lower than BB plus they have the free shipping.


----------



## Michelle0803 (Aug 29, 2019)

Cristina natale said:


> well I guess I better get looking then  Like I said I haven’t been making soap
> Long  so I’m not really sure where to begin especially with my colorant as I usually use the mica color bars from WSP. I’ll check out natures garden for my oils though thank u ..my profits will defiantly suffer with WSP  thanks for confirming I’m NOT CRAZY lol


I like MadMicas.  They have great customer service and quick shipping.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 29, 2019)

Cristina natale said:


> well I guess I better get looking then  Like I said I haven’t been making soap
> Long  so I’m not really sure where to begin especially with my colorant as I usually use the mica color bars from WSP. I’ll check out natures garden for my oils though thank u ..my profits will defiantly suffer with WSP  thanks for confirming I’m NOT CRAZY lol


Nurture Soap and Micas and more are great for micas.  All stable in CP and beautiful.  I get quite a few FOs from NG.  Micas and more have some as well as Nurture.  Other places to check are Fragrance Buddy, Fragrance Lab, Aztec etc.


----------



## scard (Sep 1, 2019)

I love their bamboo lotus and it's up to $40 a pound, anybody know of a decent replacement? I've stopped trying out their FOs due to their pricing. (I also wrote a polite but negative review on a FO they did not publish)


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 1, 2019)

I will be needing to possibly find replacements for WSP Tobacco & Amber, Nag Champa, Frank & Myrrh and Maybe the Driftwood & Sea Salt, which I have not soaped yet. At $7 per bar it is getting hard to make a profit.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 2, 2019)

Wsp will end up being a past thing I'd the prices don't come down.
NG and BCN are the 2 I use the most. Mainly due to price and so far NG has very good behaving FO's and the reviews make them the most reliable. WSP takes off bad reviews so I won't buy from them. I mainly get their boxes because they own Crafters choice now.
For most, a $8.00 bar of soap is a splurge.  I want people to use mine all the time so I need a company that understands this concept


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I will be needing to possibly find replacements for WSP Tobacco & Amber, Nag Champa, Frank & Myrrh and Maybe the Driftwood & Sea Salt,


I will also be looking for a new *Nag Champa*, so I'll keep you posted on what I find.
*Frank & Myrrh* - so far I am really liking BCN, it soaped well, but it doesn't have the powdery vanilla of WSP EO/FO blend, it's very medicinal herby like true EO's, although a week into the cure and some of the medicinal edge is fading.
*Sea Salt & Driftwood* BCN has a new FO of the same name, but it has not been rated or tested for CP yet. I'm keeping my eye on it as it is a household favorite.

If anyone hears of a men's Ed Hardy dupe please let me know! It's my husband's favorite that I only make for him, but WSP has outpriced my love for him (haha) and the Sea Salt Driftwood is his other go-to, so I should be able to keep him happy for awhile.


----------



## Cellador (Sep 4, 2019)

Not trying to defend WSP or anything, but the new FO's  ($90/lb) are all "Natural" FOs & are not even recommended for CP soap. 
I still have not tried NG. I guess I should check them out. But, I find with prices as low as theirs, the scents all kinda smell the same and aren't as complex. Anyone else find this to be true? Or am I becoming an FO snob? Lol


----------



## amd (Sep 4, 2019)

I think NG has a lot of similar scents (some of their tropical themed scents all sound the same to me) but everything I have ordered so far has been distinctly different from anything else I have in the same scent family.





I'm not sure how much more complex you need (above is one of my personal favorites), but they do seem to have a nice balance of complex fragrances as well as straight up fragrances that are more blendable to customize your own scents.


----------



## Ktaggard (Sep 5, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> They have some FOs that I don't know how to do without. One is Frankincense & Myrrh. My customers love it. But now it's $65. for 16 oz. That's just an awful lot plus it's U.S $$
> Does anyone know of another good one?


I like Frank & Myrrh from Pure Fragrance oil (but I did not see it on their new website)  and I love the one from Soapmaking with Lisa (https://soapmakingfragrance.com/)


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Wsp will end up being a past thing I'd the prices don't come down.
> NG and BCN are the 2 I use the most.



I'm blank, who is BCN?  There used to be a sticky with abbreviations, I can't find that either.


----------



## amd (Sep 6, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> who is BCN?


Bitter Creek Candle Supply



soapmaker said:


> There used to be a sticky with abbreviations, I can't find that either.


https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-acronym-and-abbreviation-definition-thread.51841/
It's in the Beginner's Forum.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 6, 2019)

amd said:


> Bitter Creek Candle Supply
> 
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-acronym-and-abbreviation-definition-thread.51841/
> It's in the Beginner's Forum.


Thanks amd!


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 6, 2019)

@amd  I got a sniffie from BNC on the F&M and I am not that thrilled with it.  Not what I was thinking it would smell like.  I can't even make out the Frankincense in it.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @amd  I got a sniffie from BNC on the F&M and I am not that thrilled with it.  Not what I was thinking it would smell like.  I can't even make out the Frankincense in it.


Look at the link in Ktaggard's post. I am considering that one. If you read about it, it says "you won't be disappointed." I know another very good one in Canada is from K & W Specialties. But has phthalates. And they are going out of business end of 2019.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 6, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Look at the link in Ktaggard's post. I am considering that one. If you read about it, it says "you won't be disappointed." I know another very good one in Canada is from K & W Specialties. But has phthalates. And they are going out of business end of 2019.


Thanks, but I was looking for something a bit different. I had talked with AMD before about it.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Thanks, but I was looking for something a bit different. I had talked with AMD before about it.


Oh, so you already know what Soapmaking with Lisa's smells like? If so could you please give a description?


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 6, 2019)

No I do not, I was looking for something close but different then F & M in general


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 6, 2019)

Ktaggard said:


> I like Frank & Myrrh from Pure Fragrance oil (but I did not see it on their new website)  and I love the one from Soapmaking with Lisa (https://soapmakingfragrance.com/)


Could you please give a description of the one from Soapmaking with Lisa?


----------



## Nanette (Sep 6, 2019)

I was looking at WSPs prices for essential oils recently--last week, I believe. Yeeowzza....cant touch that.


----------



## smoothOlive2019 (Sep 7, 2019)

scard said:


> I love their bamboo lotus and it's up to $40 a pound, anybody know of a decent replacement? I've stopped trying out their FOs due to their pricing. (I also wrote a polite but negative review on a FO they did not publish)


That’s very disappointing to hear that they are not publishing ALL posts.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 8, 2019)

smoothOlive2019 said:


> That’s very disappointing to hear that they are not publishing ALL posts.



Very disappointing. I had always held them in high regard but that's dishonest.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 9, 2019)

amd said:


> So far I have been able to find good replacements for almost all of the FO's that I used to buy from them, but there are a few (Tabac and Leather is the first one that comes to mind) that I can't find replacements for. At the moment


I just saw that FO listed over at Nature's Fragrance.  I ordered a few oils to try but have no experience with this supplier https://www.naturesfragrance.com/tabac-leather-type-fragrance-oil/


----------



## amd (Sep 9, 2019)

@SoaperForLife Thanks! Let me know how your oils perform. I haven't seen this company before.


----------



## Cristina natale (Sep 9, 2019)

WSP needs no defense lol I love their products I was just shocked by the huge price increase lately  I personally think the FO  are OVER priced lol I imagine with so many scents some are similar .... I do love their products I just think it’s strange that the prices went up soooooo much


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 10, 2019)

To back some Biz .... WSP and a few others have not had a price increase in a while.  They all do this about every, I don't know, 6-10 years?  WSP also has shipping free over $25 I think?  So that is rolled in to their prices too.
I do agree that the price of FO's seem high.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2019)

amd said:


> @SoaperForLife Thanks! Let me know how your oils perform. I haven't seen this company before.


I too purchased about a half dozen fragrances from them.  Won't be getting around to using them till next month or so.   Haven't even opened the box yet to smell them.  Too much other stuff going on.


----------

